# Car insurance



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As most of you fine folk will know, I was successful in getting all the export and import permit for my much loved classic Jeep and the car is now sitting in the shippers warehouse ready to go in a few weeks time.

So now I'm looking at getting insurance for car when it arrives. I've had trouble getting a reply from the insurance companies, probably because my emails are coming from Africa and getting sent straight to their spam boxes....... However, I have had one company reply and they tell me they can only insure it Third Party because of it's age and I understand that because if it did get bent, spare panels would be hard and expensive to get.

The car is a bit of a beast and has a 5900 cc engine and they quote me about E236 per year if I insure just the one car but that drops to about E96 per year if I also insure another everyday car.

So my question is: Is that a common type of offer in PT or is it something unusual?

Oh, and they also say no additional costs if I have it converted to GLP..... is that usual?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Generally you can only get 3rd party, fire & theft on cars 10+years.
I would think that as a Classic you need to look for insurance that way, you won't actually be able to insure till
a. you are a Resident
b.you have started matriculation
GLP will have to be part of disclosure to Ins Co when it's converted, but unless you apply for Registration of Residence immediately on arrival, think you'll have a period where insurance could be a major problem.
Price seems very reasonable, most insurance here also includes road side cover and all of EU. Bring proof of any no claims again some companies will honour.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



travelling-man said:


> As most of you fine folk will know, I was successful in getting all the export and import permit for my much loved classic Jeep and the car is now sitting in the shippers warehouse ready to go in a few weeks time.
> 
> So now I'm looking at getting insurance for car when it arrives. I've had trouble getting a reply from the insurance companies, probably because my emails are coming from Africa and getting sent straight to their spam boxes....... However, I have had one company reply and they tell me they can only insure it Third Party because of it's age and I understand that because if it did get bent, spare panels would be hard and expensive to get.
> 
> ...


Hi Ttravelling-man

Just to let you know that at the moment i pay between 65.9 cents and 69.9 cents for GPL. Up to now i have had no problem filling up. You may need an adapter for the filler. but all garages i go to have one.

Good luck

Peter


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Folks,

I'll be having the GPL conversion done in Portugal so I guess it should come with the European fittings.....


----------

